# Sterling talks to Isiah Thomas



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

> NEW YORK -- Isiah Thomas is actively seeking work again, and he spoke several weeks ago with Los Angeles Clippers owner Donald Sterling in a meeting arranged by current coach/general manager Mike Dunleavy, ESPN.com learned Wednesday.
> 
> Several NBA sources confirmed the February meeting between the former president and general manager of the New York Knicks, adding that there were follow-up discussions between Thomas and other high-ranking club officials -- but also stressing that no job has been offered.
> 
> ...


More Here...

I won't mind this if we bring in Thomas as a scout due to his draft record.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

:banghead:


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

why?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Stay away, stay_ far far_ away...the Clippers did the right thing, the talks went no where.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

why am i not surprised.....


the clippers are very close to losing their #1 fan......


the bootstrenf is about to jump ship.....


however, i am not going to root for some other team, i will just stop watching basketball......just too damn painful......


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I just don't understand why. The team is terrible right now and they talk to a guy who took a team and made them terrible as well. I mean good job in talking to West but what the hell with talking to Isiah.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-clippers27-2009mar27,0,3565318.story



> Thomas is doing what he can to try to get back into the game, and with his daughter set to attend Loyola Marymount, he offered to work for the Clippers without getting paid because he is still receiving money from the Knicks, Dunleavy said.
> 
> The Clippers were sympathetic to Thomas' overtures.
> 
> "Isiah came to us," Dunleavy said in a telephone interview Thursday morning. "I wasn't going to be a jerk and say, 'I can't talk to you.' But there's no position in the organization for him."


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Yeah, I thought it would have something to do with Isiah trying to get back into the game. 

To be honest, I would love him as a scout, mainly if he does it for free.


----------

